# بسم الله ... توكلنا على الله ... مابين الأستغلال و الأحتكار و حجب المعلومات



## itnetwork (16 أبريل 2015)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد . صلى الله علية و سلم .
سلاما طيباً معطراً لكل أخوتي و أصدقائي هنا بالمنتدى و المجلس الكريم .

من عدة شهور و انا أبحث عن دورة في برنامج الأرت كام و تكون مثل دورات الجرافيك الأحترافية . و لكني وجدت دورة مقدمة من الأخ العزيز الطيب الأستاذ خالد الأقرع ... ولكن .... وجدت جودة الفيديو ضعيفة جدا و أكاد أن أرى بعض الأختيارات التي يقوم بها .

بحثت كثيرا جدا بهذا المجال و لم أرى أي تفاعل يذكر في شرح البرنامج .

إلا من بعض الدروس الروسية التي تشرح بعض التدريبات و لكن يجب أن تكون متخصص بالبرنامج حتى تفهم ما يقوم بتطبيقة .

بعض الأخوة قاموا بعرض شرح الدورة و لكن بميلغ مالي عااااااااااااالي جداجدا و عند سؤالهم عن هذا المبلغ و هل يمكن تخفيضه . كان الإجابة المكررة ,, مفيش حد بيفهم بالبرنامج و دي فرصتنا نكسب منه ,,, حين كنت أسمع هذا السبب كنت أتذكر حالي لحظة شرحي لأحد أصدقائي بعض الدروس بالفوتوشوب او الاليستراتور و كنت أتذكر فرحتي بصديقي و هو يعمل بهذه البرامج و أقول بنفسي و في بالي ,,, دوام الحال من المحال ,,, .

شرح مكونات ماكينة cnc مصنعة محليا و قطع الغيار جميعها موجودة في مصر . و لكن سمة الإحتكار و الأستغلال هي السائدة .

فكرة مشروع باتت بالفشل من قبل التنفيذ ... إحباط و مهانة و ذل في تعلم البرنامج ...

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل في كل شخص مستغل و محتكر للمعلومه ...

لست مجبراً لأحد في شرح البرنامج و لست مجبراً لأحد في أستخراج المعلومه .

شكرا و سلام الله عليكم و رحمتة و بركاته .


----------



## am123go (17 أبريل 2015)

وعليكم السلام ورحمت الله وبركاته
بالفعل اخي اوافقك في امور واخالفك في بعض الامور 
فانا اوافقك في ان جمع المعلومات متعب و ياخذ الكثير من الوقت بغير فائدة احيانا 
ويرجع ذالك لعدة اسباب منها كتم العلم اواحتكاره او ندرت ذالك العلم 
فاوصيك اخي ان لا تياس في البحث عن ما تريد فان تحصيل العلم يحتاج الي تعب وجد وقديما قالو اعطي العلم كلك يعطيك بعضه اي كل وقتك وجهدك يعطيك الشي القليل 
فانت اخي كذالك لا تهضم حقوق الاخرين فمنهم من تعب وجد حتي اعد هذه الدورات فمن حقه ان يطلب اتعابا علي ذالك فان خفظ لك في السعر فذالك خير واخلف الله عليه و ان لم يخفض فابحث عن غيره ولا تغضب لعلك تجد من امثالك الكثير الذين يحتسبون الاجر علي الله
و اقول لك اخيرا (ان لم تتاح لك الظروف فصنعها)


----------



## itnetwork (6 مايو 2015)

الحمدلله رب العالمين . و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية و سلم و على آل سيدنا محمد رضي الله عنهم جميعا و على أصحابه الصالحين .

الحمد لله كثيرا و الفضل لله على نعمه التي لا تحصى و لا تعد ... منذ الفترة السابقة و منذ كتابتي لهذا الموضوع ... تمكنت الحمدلله في برنامج الأرت كام بالمجهود الشخصي و تمكنت حمدا لله في ماكينات الـCNC ... فضل من الله ...

شكرا لك أخي am123go نصيحتك غالية و بالبال لا تغيب ... انا و لله الحمد ليس من الشباب التي تيأس سريعا ... هناك حلين لا ثالث لهما ...

إما تعلم البرنامج باذن الله ... و إما أن تعلن الشركة المنفذة و المبرمجه للبرنامج إلغاءه تمااااااااااااااما ... فكان الحل الأول أيسر و أفضل :7: حتى لا نضر بالشركة المنتجة لبرنامج الأرت كام ( خليهم ياكلوا عيش ) ههههههههههههه ...

سلام الله عليكم جميعا و رحمتة و بركاته


----------



## Alpha Solutions (23 مايو 2015)

أحتجت أي شي راسلني أخوي بس مو على الخاص على الأيميل و أنا تحت أمرك


----------



## النجار2 (13 أغسطس 2015)

العرب هم الاجهل والابخل صدقنى هنا مكان للاصطياد وقعت فى نفس الفخاخ من 4 سنين تقريبا لكن عندما اتجهت للاجانب هناك سخاء وعطاء غير محدود سبحان الله رغم انهم كفار لكن ربك بالمرصاد تجد اننا فى الجهل غارقين وهم فى العلم غارقين ايضا.

عموما يا اخى اى شئ فى التصنيع انا تحت امرك فى صناعة مكينة منزلية باقل التكاليف منذ ان استنزفت فى هذا المنتدى ومن كبار اعضاءه وابتزازهم الكبير وهبت لله كل ما تعلمت بدون مقابل بما فى ذلك اماكن بيع المكونات فى مصر او حتى تصنيعها فى المنزل كدوائر الدريفرات المجربة والعملية وخلافه .

اى شئ تحتاجه انا فى الخدمة لكن للاسف لم اعد ادخل منذ امد بعيد راسلنى على الخاص بما تريد انت او غيرك واترك وسيلة اتواصل بها معك ويستحب ان يكون الفيسبوك وانا تحت امر الجميع.

السلام عليكم


----------



## nayefacc (27 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

نوعان من العمل على ارتكام 
3D & 2D
ايهما تعمل

نصيحة عن خبرة:
ثري دي - يريد شرح طويل مفصل وله مداخل وفروع مش من السهل فهمها الا بالممارسة طويلة الامد كما انها تتعب الماكينة ومكلفة والزبون لايقدر ذلك

تو دي - اسهل بكثير مع ارتكام ومع فكارف اسهل من ارتكام
وفي احيان كثيرة ترا تو دي وكانة ثري دي
ArtCAM
VCarve Pro 6.0


----------



## احمد حسن خضر (15 نوفمبر 2015)

*رد*



النجار2 قال:


> العرب هم الاجهل والابخل صدقنى هنا مكان للاصطياد وقعت فى نفس الفخاخ من 4 سنين تقريبا لكن عندما اتجهت للاجانب هناك سخاء وعطاء غير محدود سبحان الله رغم انهم كفار لكن ربك بالمرصاد تجد اننا فى الجهل غارقين وهم فى العلم غارقين ايضا.
> 
> عموما يا اخى اى شئ فى التصنيع انا تحت امرك فى صناعة مكينة منزلية باقل التكاليف منذ ان استنزفت فى هذا المنتدى ومن كبار اعضاءه وابتزازهم الكبير وهبت لله كل ما تعلمت بدون مقابل بما فى ذلك اماكن بيع المكونات فى مصر او حتى تصنيعها فى المنزل كدوائر الدريفرات المجربة والعملية وخلافه .
> 
> ...


*السلام عليكم
شكراً اخي العزيز على هذه الشهامة. حاولت ان ارسل لك رسالة على الخاص ولكن المنتدى يتطلب مني 50 مشاركة على الأقل انا اريد ان اصنع ماكينة cnc بأبعاد 1*0.8 متر من الالمنيوم خاصة بي كيف لي ان احصل على مخطط القياسات لاجزاء هذه الماكينة وبالمليمتر. وهل ان المحركات الخطوية المستخدمة تختلف باختلاف حجم الماكينة وكيف يتم اختيار المحرك المناسب.
مع كل التقدير لك
*


----------



## drsayed2000 (16 نوفمبر 2015)

اخي العزيز من خلال البحث علي اليوتيوب وجدت احد الأشخاص اسمه محمد عمار يشرح الارت كام بشكل ميسر وتعلمت منه كثيرا بارك الله في علمه وهو لا يبخل بالمعلومة علي أحد وهذا رابط قناته علي يوتيوب https://www.youtube.com/user/EngAmmaar/videos


----------



## النجار2 (23 ديسمبر 2015)

احمد حسن خضر قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> شكراً اخي العزيز على هذه الشهامة. حاولت ان ارسل لك رسالة على الخاص ولكن المنتدى يتطلب مني 50 مشاركة على الأقل انا اريد ان اصنع ماكينة cnc بأبعاد 1*0.8 متر من الالمنيوم خاصة بي كيف لي ان احصل على مخطط القياسات لاجزاء هذه الماكينة وبالمليمتر. وهل ان المحركات الخطوية المستخدمة تختلف باختلاف حجم الماكينة وكيف يتم اختيار المحرك المناسب.
> مع كل التقدير لك
> *



اعذرنى اخى لانى لم اعد ادخل كما اخبرتك المخططات يمكنك البحث فى جوجل واختار ما يناسبك او هناك منتدى عملاق من لم يعرفه لم يسمع عن السي ان سي !!!cnczone.com/vb كما ان الغرض من البناء له دور فى الهيكل .

بالنسبة للمحركات الخطوية فاختيارها بناءا على الهدف من المكينة فمثلا ماكينات الحفر تحتاج الى محركات اقوى من المكينة الخصصة لليزر او البلازما لذلك قبل الفتوى يجب ان اعرف الغرض:61:
الحجم غير مهم للمحركات لكن الغرض مهم لاختيار محرك عزمه شديد كما اسلفت ،،

لكن خذ فى اعتبارك ان الحجم الكبير يحتاج لمكونات مختلفة عن الصغير فمثلا اكثر من 2 متر يفضل استخدام جريدة مسننة بدلا من الفتيل وذلك لاسباب عملية 

اى استفسار انا تحت امرك


----------

